# Stopover Chartres-Orleans



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

There seems to be a shortage of campsites/aires between Chartres and Orleans. Have stayed at the Municipal at Chartres but can only find one other at Toury. Any other suggestions?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> There seems to be a shortage of campsites/aires between Chartres and Orleans. Have stayed at the Municipal at Chartres but can only find one other at Toury. Any other suggestions?


There's a good aire at Brezolles a few miles SW of Nonancourt.
From Brezolles, going SE across country brings you out on the Chartres ring road.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is a decent campsite in St Remy sur Avre just east of Nonancourt.
If you want to travel another 40 miles south of Orleans there is a good campsite east at the traffic lights just as you enter Salbris.

There is another campsite at the N end of Artenay where we have stayed. Not in our list of best but it's there if you need it. 
Artenay is at the junction of the N154 and N20, 23 km(15 miles) N of Orleans.


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

we are very fond of Bonneval, on the n10 Chartres-Chateaudun. No Aire as yet but one planned, Mairie gave permission to overnight on car park/boules pitch. Locals very welcoming, guided us to best spot and gave us lessons in boules. There is an Aire at Marboue and another at Cloyes sur le Loir.


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

If I can figure out how to do this ....
Bonneval, Bonneval and Cloyes.


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

oops that was just Cloyes, here's Bonneval


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

Fairly close to Orleans is the town of Beaugency which is on the Loire. The town is steeped in history and the Aire is on the outskirts overlooking the oldest bridge on the Loire. It has all services including electricity. Highly recommended.









Ian


----------

